# Opinions on this breeding?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

What do y'all think?

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=542544&modir=520408


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a lot of nice dogs in those two pedigrees. I don't see why this breeding wouldn't be a good one.


----------

